# Extreme Machines



## NancyNGA (Mar 19, 2016)

_Road Trains, _and 
_Self-propelled Modular Transporters _(~2:30)


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 19, 2016)

Bucket Wheel Excavator


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2016)

Jet-powered school bus.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh SB, I wish I could have ridden that bus to school when I was a kid.  Ha!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh SB, I wish I could have ridden that bus to school when I was a kid.  Ha!



I was never in that much of a hurry to get there!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 21, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I was never in that much of a hurry to get there!!!



Yes, Ken, but it would mean you could sleep longer in the mornings.   I vaguely remember a sign on the back of our bus that said it only traveled at max 35 mph?  Or was it 45?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

*World's Heaviest Plane*

More here.








There is nothing on Earth or in the air quite like the Antonov An-225. Dwarfing a Boeing 747 and out-lifting a U.S. Air Force C-5A Galaxy, it can haul an expeditionary force into combat, or carry enough food to avert a famine. Yet, oddly, the original purpose of the An-225 was neither hostile nor humanitarian. 

Conceived in the chilliest years of the Cold War, the plane was designed as an airborne tow truck for the now-defunct Soviet space shuttle program. Despite its lack of armaments, NATO war planners gave the An-225 a military code name, Cossack. History would reveal that the Soviet nickname for the An-225, Mriya, which is Ukrainian for "dream," was more apt.

In keeping with the Soviet penchant for building the world's biggest everything, the An-225 was designed to carry twice as much as a Boeing 747 freighter. The dimensions of the An-225 are staggering—nearly a football field from nose to tail and wingtip to wingtip.

 With a maximum takeoff weight of about 1.32 million pounds, it is 50 percent heavier than a fully loaded C-5A. To get so massive an aircraft into the sky, Ukrainian engineers equipped the An-225 with six ZMKB Progress Lotarev D-18T turbofan jets, each capable of pumping out 51,590 pounds of thrust.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2016)

Giant mechanical spiders in Yokohama, Japan?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 25, 2016)

Synopsis in first 1:40 mins, then more details.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 28, 2016)

4th Dimension Rollercoaster at amusement park in Japan. There are some in the US now, but this was the best video.  (Not on my bucket list.)


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2016)

Auto logging machine.

Cuts down the tree, strips limbs, cuts logs to size, and piles them.  Can also be set to strip bark. 
 Once set up it takes less than a minute to do one tree.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 29, 2016)

Giant crawler crane lifting 4 other cranes. (_A crane reaction?_ )


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2016)

AWSOME!   Thanks  Nancy


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have ridden in a C-5 galaxy but that An-225 is immense!!  Not sure I would want to fly in it but would love to see that take off and land, sometime!
All of these photos are great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2016)

Less Common Musical Instruments


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2017)

Zipper Truck

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco.   The Moveable Median Barrier (MMB) system is a string of 12-inch wide and 32-inch high steel clad units filled with high density concrete pinned together to form a semi-rigid median barrier on highways.  The barrier transfer machine is called a “zipper” truck. It is used to move the MMB to modify lanes and improve traffic flow during rush hours.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2017)

Tree chipper - Skip the cutting

Only $200 per machine hour.?  Not bad in just the right situation.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

*8 Extreme Vehicles You Never Knew Existed*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

Cat Wash


----------

